# At what size should I expect my red flank to show color



## ABFish (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a group of 9 Pundamilia "Red Flank" in a tank with Mbuna (Cyno. Hara and Met. Msobo). The Red Flanks are clearly my smallest at the moment (1"-2" for them, and the Mbuna are all 2"-3"). The Mbuna each have a clearly dominant male with their colors developing well.

I was just wondering around what size I should start to expect to see some red on my Red Flanks, and how long it might take to get there. Right now they are all just plain silver, with a couple of the larger ones showing a few bars with a hint of yellow.


----------



## ABFish (Oct 27, 2011)

Since no one has responded, but quite a few people have viewed, I thought I would post what I've read elsewhere. From the personal experiences of others that I have read, it would be lucky if the males start to show color at 2". There is a strong possibility that I may not see anything until they get closer to 3". Since the majority of mine are closer to 1" than they are to 2", I think I have some time to wait before I have any red to add to my blue and yellows tank.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Sorry to not have responded, I missed yur question, the housing with mbuna is not so appropriate, normally, yu should see the color at 4-5 cm size
xris


----------



## ABFish (Oct 27, 2011)

Xris, what are your thoughts on why they shouldn't be housed together? I know the mbuna should not be placed with timid Victorian Haps, and Fogelhund has told me that he has problems with Nyererei being too aggressive. However, from my understanding, the "Red Flank" are not really Nyererei. The breeder that I ordered from (site sponsor) told me that they weren't as aggressive as his Nyererei, and other moderators (although not of the Victorian forum) have told me that the mix I have should work as long as I have enough females. So far (although only 3 weeks) everyone looks to be getting along. Only my smallest Red Flank (just over 2.5cm) has some nipped fins, but he is right in the mix for food every day. Do you have other experiences that should tell me to remove them now? I have a couple 10 gallon tanks available for isolation (and a 29 gallon sump I could use), but I don't have the space or desire for mulitiple show tanks right now, and I would hate to get rid of these guys.

Also, thanks for the color comment. Of the 9 that I have, I would say only 1 is close to 5cm, a few are definitely under 4cm, and the others are right around 4cm or a little above. The largest has a couple of egg spots, but no real noticable yellow marking or blue fins yet. One or two of the midsize have just a hint of yellow starting to show. The smallest actually have the darkest bars, but obviously no color besides grayscale.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi because of the "shyness" of vics, if yur male can't find its place in the tank then he won't color up and red flanks as yu said are a little bit less agressive than nyererei, that's why housing them with mbuna is at my opinion not a so good choice in the long run.
xris


----------



## ABFish (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for the thoughts. Do you think that I need to try to find a new home for them right now, or can I give them a chance to grow and see if one colors up? If you think it is safe to leave them for now, approximately how long do you think it will take them to grow from 3cm to 5cm?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

HI AB
yu can try to let them with the mbunas to see if they show their colors at 4-5 cm and how evoluate the combo, if yur fishes color well and spawn despite the presence of the mbunas then no need to have another tank if not, yu know what to do. yu'll have 2 or 3 months before they get 5 cm almost one centimeter per month approximatively
xris


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I admit I do read a lot more threads then I ever would even think about replying to. I do this mainly because I am searching for knowledge. I might not raise the kind of fish or even ever have a problem that someone is having but there is always a chance I might ether have it or talk to someone else that does and maybe I have picked up something that will help.


----------

